# VOTNG CHICKEN



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)

Pop into NANDO'S , SHOW YOUR VOTING NAIL AND GET A CHICKEN LUNCH . 
Just got mine ---good stuff.THANK YOU NANDO'S


----------



## zadiac (8/5/19)

Ek haat jou. My naaste Nando's is 50km ver.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/5/19)

zadiac said:


> Ek haat jou. My naaste Nando's is 50km ver.


Jammer , ek dink dit is so wintgat van hulle .


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/5/19)

It is R25 and limited to 300 per restaurant. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/5/19)

A voting chicken? That will be the day!!!


----------



## Silver (8/5/19)

Have moved this to off topic @ARYANTO 
As cool as it is, let’s keep the announcements subforum for official forum announcements

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

